# Ugh, so over this brush!



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

We need Maden brush. I just spent an hour with a comb working through all the tangles and starting mats that our brush easing getting. I brush Sophie every day. Now, they're all taken care of. I'm glad I caught them now before they got worse and some groomer telling me she had to be shaved. I think I saved her coat. On the plus side, she stopping trying to eat the brush and comb and just layed there. And we got a bottle of spa lavish facial wash today! We're so excited to try it. Well, maybe not Sophie. But I am!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You may want to try a detangler spray daily. Do it when combing her. The Madden brush is great but it won't replace the comb. You still need to comb her daily.

Puppies mat easily because they are so rough and tumble play play play!  Grace doesn't have nearly as many mats as when she was Sophie's age


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> You may want to try a detangler spray daily. Do it when combing her. The Madden brush is great but it won't replace the comb. You still need to comb her daily.
> 
> Puppies mat easily because they are so rough and tumble play play play!  Grace doesn't have nearly as many mats as when she was Sophie's age


I agree. :thumbsup:

Even with a Madan, you still have to go through her coat with a comb after brushing her. Also, make sure you brush her right down to the skin. Depending on on how long and thick her coat is, you may have to do it in layers. 

I'd recommend Santa bring Sophie a Madan brush and a #2 (mustache) and #5 comb from Topline! These three are the foundation of your grooming kit.

toplinepet.com


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You definitely need the Madan brush. I promise it will make your life easier. But, yes, you will still need the metal comb since the Madan won't actually remove matting. As time goes on you will also get more skilled at brushing, combing, and removing any mats. I'm a total pro now and my husband agreed to be the main person brushing London and keeping her mat free, but I see him working on her forever so I just take over and finish it myself. lol

I only have a Madan brush and one metal comb (fine tooth on 1/2 and wide set teeth on the other 1/2) but I would like to own one or two other combs.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with the others about the Madan brush and comb. I ordered the mustache comb when I got the brush, but I want to order the larger comb. Maybe Santa will bring it. I bought some Spa Lavish today too. I was so excited to find a place right here that carries it so I don't have to order it and pay shipping! I also went to Target and bought the Kinky Curly Knot Today. I've read such good reviews on here about using it for tangles. I may even use it on my hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes...the Madan Brush is the best but you still need the Buttercomb to actually remove all the knots to prevent bad matting. Its a long process but you defintately need all this stuff to make it right. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't have a Madan brush---I have a Pure Paws, a CChristensen wood bristle brush & a smaller oval brush by Mars International (made in Germany). I love the last one the most---it is smaller & so handy. 
I do have a Madan comb (not a Buttercomb) but one w/a metal point for making a part---I hardly ever use it. I use one I bought at the world dog show (professional type) that looks like the Madan #5---and I LOVE it. I also have a small flea comb which I don't think is made anymore (there are similar ones out there but not as nice) for the face. I bought it at a show once when I was showing my female in the UK in Windsor about a hundred years ago. :HistericalSmiley: It is broken & has been taped so I would say it is on it's last leg! I have 3 other small ones and none are as nice!:smilie_tischkante:
I think tools are very important whether in building something or working in the kitchen---or on a pup!


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

So, I'm reading, reading & searching the websites suggested...Is a butter comb exclusive by Chris Christensen, or is that just a type of comb? Someone, sorry I forget who, suggested a #2 moustash comb & a #5 comb. It the #5 a butter comb, or are they all butter comb. I'm obviously confused.

A Madan brush is a brand name & the light pink oblong is the way to go, right?

I just would like to know specifically what to order & is all a one stop shop on Topline pets?

TIA!


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

Nevermind- I asked too soon, I found another thread that answered what I needed to know.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WHich Brush and length to get. Could Someone PM Me with a list of all that i need sizes also. My Eyes are bad today and all this is starting to come together for me.*

*I Would Greatly appreciate it. Nickee**


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, me too please! I still need help! Specifically what brush & combs to get, the basics.
TIA- Whitney


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Mmm the spa lavish stuff makes Teddy's face smells so good! Can't stop giving him kisses after his "facial" hehe


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay, so I emailed toplinepets & Jenny said that if you were to get one brush, get the "Small". All the small colors have the same cushion (a medium cushion), except the light green. The light green is a little softer, but not much difference.

The "Regular" brush is the only shape that the color really matters. This is why the baby blue, pink, blue & indigo are the ones to get in this line b/c they have a medium cushion fro Maltese.

The "Oblong" brushes are all the same cushion as well, firm.

All the brushes are good for specific things & could be useful to you & your Maltese, but again, she said if you were to get one brush, it would be the "Small".

I hope this helps.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*Bought Spa Lavish too*



OhDORA said:


> Mmm the spa lavish stuff makes Teddy's face smells so good! Can't stop giving him kisses after his "facial" hehe


How did you use on Teddy? Did you just use a wet cloth to "rinse" of the Spa Lavish? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well i got all my things last week from topline-*
*The sent the wrong comb and replaced it with the correct one. and said keep the other.*

*That was very nice of them also sent a little bow! Yogi said no way mommy. Nice items. Still working on matts.*
*NickeeIn Pa**


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Well i got all my things last week from topline-*
> *The sent the wrong comb and replaced it with the correct one. and said keep the other.*
> 
> *That was very nice of them also sent a little bow! Yogi said no way mommy. Nice items. Still working on matts.*
> *NickeeIn Pa**



How old is Yogi? He could be going thru a coat change which would cause more matting.


----------

